# How possible is it to 'miss' your waters breaking?



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi there

I just wondered how likely/possible it is that I could miss my waters breaking?  I know it doesn't always happen like in the films with a huge waterfall and is often a smaller amount and then it keeps trickling so it has made me think.  It's just that I have noticed i'm having some leakage, although I haven't felt it happening, i only notice it when i go to the loo and see that my knickers are damp.  A little while ago I was being sick and the force of that meant I either wet myself a bit or some fluid came out but i was putting that down to the pressure and force of throwing up but it just made me think about whether i could be ignoring something that's important??  Until now I figured the leakage was just down to my pelvic floor muscles not being what they were and quite common in pregnancy but now i've started to wonder if it could be something else as i know it's important to get seen when your waters break.  

How can I tell whether it's something I should be doing something about?

Thanks

GGx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It may be heavy discharge, but put a pad on ( the cheap supermarket ones that don't absorb as much), and see how that is in a couple of hours. If its damp, ring the hospital, they can check just in case, which is the best option.

Let me know how you get on,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Emily, i'll do that and keep you posted.

One other thing... i've had quite a bad cold for over a week now, I know i can't take any cold remedies etc (just paracetemol) and I know that we produce more mucous in pregnancy (is that right?) so that might be why it's hanging around but as it's just not shifting should i be asking/seeing someone about it now?

GGx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I wouldn't be too concerned. I think a lot of people are getting cold after cold with no break at the moment, if its still there in a week or two, see your gp,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

thanks so much Emily.

I've used pads today and it seems they are dry.  If it was my waters is it unlikely I'd have a whole dry day? (although i have been lying down in bed most of the day due to my cold so don't know if that would have made a difference?).  Do you think maybe i should continue to wear them from now on?  I'm seeing the consultant on Thursday so maybe I should just mention the leakage to her and ask her to have a check?

Obviously if i have anything noticeable I'll call and get seen sooner.

Thanks again

GGxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good plan! xxx


----------

